# Getting a loan in Spain? Banks etc



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

We have a small business and are looking to get a loan here in Spain. Went to the bank (Bank Caja) to enquire as we bank there but they couldnt give any indication of interest rates they can offer unless they do a full application which they didnt have time to do!? 

Anyhow anyone have experience of getting a loan, probably around 10,000 Euros. Not sure if personal loan or small business loan? Also dont want it against the property. We have a business that is well established and fully legal.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Earnie said:


> We have a small business and are looking to get a loan here in Spain. Went to the bank (Bank Caja) to enquire as we bank there but they couldnt give any indication of interest rates they can offer unless they do a full application which they didnt have time to do!?
> 
> Anyhow anyone have experience of getting a loan, probably around 10,000 Euros. Not sure if personal loan or small business loan? Also dont want it against the property. We have a business that is well established and fully legal.


Unless your business has tangeable assets in excess of 50% of the value of the loan you are looking for, I would be surprised if anyone would consider offering you a loan.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi there it may be worth asking for an ICO loan. These loans are money the government has made available to banks to loan out to small businesses or pymes such aa yourselves.


----------

